# Mid-mount Mower question RC72-29



## kyfarmin (Dec 23, 2012)

So I made a complete impulse buy today. I found a very clean RC72-29 on Craigslist and bought it for a reasonable $700. It has all the linkage so I'll only have a couple bolts to finish it off. The original owner needed some of those bolts for another attachment. 

I have two questions. First, my L3300 has a FEL and I don't see how I can fit the front bracket on because of the mounting of the FEL. I've seen tractors with the mower and FEL so I'm thinking there's a way, but not seeing it right now. If anyone has/could post a snapshot of their mower mounted, I'd love a closeup of the mounting points. 

Second question. I thought the deck would simply slide between the front and back tires, but this thing is a beast to move around. Is it safe to drive over the deck?

Wes


----------

